# Buck Knife Giveaway Finalists!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This Friday, January 7th, will decide the winners. If the penny value of the NASDAQ close that day matches your number, you win!

0 - knutson24
1 - WaterfowlWarrior
2 - DakotaYota
3 - zwohl
4 - tigerdog
5 - mudhunter
6 - 264
7 - DakotaRidge
8 - snowgoosehunter
9 - sws002

Good luck everyone!

This knife is available for sale at Buck Knives:

http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?eve ... uctID=3914


----------



## WaterfowlWarrior (Jul 14, 2010)

yeahhhhh im a finalist


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

WaterfowlWarrior said:


> yeahhhhh im a finalist


ME TOO!!!!


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Good to be one of the elite also :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nasdaq close - 2,703.17

DakotaRidge is the winner! Please PM your mailing information.


----------

